# My Apiary shut down by the neighbor :(



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
Well....
hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung. 
(I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
Turns out their pool is salt water....so their gonna be drawn to it even though i have salt water down back their obviously gonna go for the bigger source. 
Their closing up their pool today or tomorrow for the year so i got the rest of the year to figure it out. 
I said why didnt you say anything until now,

"well i didnt wanna be that neighbor but its really a problem & getting worse" she said

The pool is maybe 500 yards from my yard. I thought i could get away with keeping bees in a close house HOA community but apparently i was wrong. 

Very dissapointed right now


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Very dissapointed right now


Sorry dude.

Last year someone was looking for someone to put bees on there property.
One of my immediate questions was - any swimming pools?
Yep - some neighbors have one.

Not coming with my bees and don't recommend to anyone else either.
Sorry.
Nothing but trouble.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

That's too bad . 
Any other place available to keep bees? 
One of our beekeeping club members had to move their bees to a more rural area. They tried in a neighborhood but got several complaints.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Yea, i think i can put at my father in laws, just not going to be near as convenient & going to have to go complete solar for the fence. Hes bout half hour away, not near as convenient as my back yard. 
& i wouldnt be able to drive to the hive site, up on a hill. 

So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


----------



## Marcin (Jun 15, 2011)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


Sounds like the move would be more than flight range of the bees. So anytime after sundown and before sunrise is good at this time of the year. They're easier to move when they're lighter, something to consider if you're feeding them. Then again, feeding in your backyard is way more convenient than feeding 30 minutes away.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Yea, i think i can put at my father in laws, just not going to be near as convenient & going to have to go complete solar for the fence. Hes bout half hour away, not near as convenient as my back yard.
> & i wouldnt be able to drive to the hive site, up on a hill.
> 
> So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


If you have a truck or trailer you can load them up at night (using a red flashlight or lantern) and close off the entrance with some hardware cloth. Then you will good to go in the morning.
When I did mine the hives were too heavy. to lift so I disassembled them and reassembled them on the trailer. After they had settled down overnight I sealed them up and tied them down before sunrise. Lots of smoke helps.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Just be sure when spring comes next year to go check out the pool, there may be other bees in the neighborhood...........in a tree, in a wall, in a backyard, in a bee house, etc.

Those might not have even been your bees!


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

G3farms said:


> Those might not have even been your bees!


I know, trust me ive thought about that, problem is they "likely" are but still, being the only beek around i would get blamed regardless. Plus if shoe was on the other foot id be upset too, were the new ppl, been here little over a year now, they been here 20+ so i get it & i dont wanna be that neighbor.... just suuucks


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, better luck at your new location.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

There might be more nectar and pollen around in the countryside. Will your father-in-law let you increase the size of your apiary? And you can use your snowmobile while visiting your bees.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

He has a few acres of field, doesnt do anything with it but enjoys mowing it, ill have to revisit the site to see if i can keep them far enough away he doesnt get stung mowing. I dont have a snowmobile -_- but even in summer would be such a cluster, toting my stuff there, getting a 4wheeler , hitching a wagon then driving to site. Especially when its time to harvest. Ugh
Its doable, im just dreading it. Other alternative is i own 2acres but its 1.5hr away & that just doesnt seem feasible at all, i know others do it & ill make it work for love of the hobby just wasnt mentally prepared for this inevibility


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

So ask around, place ads, ask at work, or other social gatherings. Maybe you can find a place a little closer and easier to use as a beeyard. There are still lots of folks that want to "save the bees" but would rather someone else do the grunt work, so to speak.

And OH, I almost forgot, I'm very sorry to hear of this for you. The last time I moved, I moved out into Ag/Rural area so I'd not have to put up with someone complaining. It sure is nice, but I know not everyone can do that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Can't you just tell them, "sorry, you're going to have to learn to live with Mother Nature?" Not saying it's the right thing to do, but are you breaking any by laws/laws?


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I've got 30 hives, 20' from the neighbor's pool. He says they gather at a water leak on the pump, I give him some honey sometimes. I wouldn't move them.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

She didnt threaten or anything but that was the imply of what she wanted. Otherwise what did she want me to do, have a firm talking to them lol
As far as actual "rules" im sure theres somethin in the HOA that she could use if she wanted to push the issue but on the off chance shes tellin the truth....i dont want ppl or kids or even their dogs (whom i hate) gettin stung.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Newbeek2021 said:


> She didnt threaten or anything but that was the imply of what she wanted. Otherwise what did she want me to do, have a firm talking to them lol
> As far as actual "rules" im sure theres somethin in the HOA that she could use if she wanted to push the issue but on the off chance shes tellin the truth....i dont want ppl or kids or even their dogs (whom i hate) gettin stung.


Just keep nice bees.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Before jumping...
Go there.
Look at the bees.
Tell the people - "Wait! These are not my bees! Mine are black, these are yellow (or vs. versa)".
It is possible they always had bees at the pool just they did not whom to blame.
But I can see them being the old residents has some weight.

On the same point, I have been here with my bees for years.
Then new people move in and start complaining on me - I hate that. :0)

On the flip side - move them.
It is just you will become more disciplined with our work and will not do unnecessary things.
That is my reality.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> He has a few acres of field, doesnt do anything with it but enjoys mowing it, ill have to revisit the site to see if i can keep them far enough away he doesnt get stung mowing. I dont have a snowmobile -_- but even in summer would be such a cluster, toting my stuff there, getting a 4wheeler , hitching a wagon then driving to site. Especially when its time to harvest. Ugh
> Its doable, im just dreading it. Other alternative is i own 2acres but its 1.5hr away & that just doesnt seem feasible at all, i know others do it & ill make it work for love of the hobby just wasnt mentally prepared for this inevibility


My brother in law cut hay on my pasture this summer. I had a veil that just covered his head and shoulders so he could cut around the the hives and not worry about a fat lip or anything,. You can't drive out to the hives in dry weather?


----------



## Jim Braun (Nov 8, 2019)

Spring is the best time to move hives/apiary IMO. Most of the honey weight has gone at that time. If you can talk to your neighbor and see if that works for her. Explain that the fall is a problem for moving the bees plus their numbers are going down right now and the outdoor activities ramping down should make the conflict much less. Thank her for her understanding.

I just looked up your town on Beescape.org and found out your location. Good site, check it out. You have lots of rural/wooded areas near you that would work very well. The problem is contacting the home/landowners. I like to keep my bees on the south side a fence row for winter cold wind protection. You have lots of places like that near you. You will have no problem keeping your bees within 5 miles of your home. I kept my bees at a friends 60 acres that was 17 miles from my home. After doing that for a year that gave me the incentive to ask some of the closer land owners if I could keep them at their places. I found that cattle men were a lot more willing to let me keep hives than row crop farmers. Now I have 5 sites less than 5 miles from the furthest to 3 miles from the closest. 

I did landscaping as my career and had to talk to and go on to others property all of the time. As a result it wasn't that hard for me to go knock on a door and ask for what I wanted. Some times you get yes, some times you get no and some times you get maybe. All but 1 site I can drive up to close to a gravel road. One site I have to drive 200' over the field. In spring that one may be a problem for me but I'll see then.

If you have a truck/car with a hitch and access to a trailer you can easily move your hives. I use a 2 wheeler and 2 2x8x8 boards for ramps. My little trailer can haul 8 hives. If you don't have rachet? straps you will need to pick up a 4 pack or as many as you need. Put the straps around the hive securely after screening the openings. Move the hive to the ground or put onto your 2 wheeler then go up the ramp without dumping the whole mess over(you won't like it when and if you do that). Drive to your new site and set up your stand or stands. 

I know that this feels overwhelming but it's just part of the experience. You may thank her later for expanding your horizons.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Jim Braun said:


> Spring is the best time to move hives/apiary IMO. Most of the honey weight has gone at that time. If you can talk to your neighbor and see if that works for her. Explain that the fall is a problem for moving the bees plus their numbers are going down right now and the outdoor activities ramping down should make the conflict much less. Thank her for her understanding.
> 
> I just looked up your town on Beescape.org and found out your location. Good site, check it out. You have lots of rural/wooded areas near you that would work very well. The problem is contacting the home/landowners. I like to keep my bees on the south side a fence row for winter cold wind protection. You have lots of places like that near you. You will have no problem keeping your bees within 5 miles of your home. I kept my bees at a friends 60 acres that was 17 miles from my home. After doing that for a year that gave me the incentive to ask some of the closer land owners if I could keep them at their places. I found that cattle men were a lot more willing to let me keep hives than row crop farmers. Now I have 5 sites less than 5 miles from the furthest to 3 miles from the closest.
> 
> ...


Very informative & detailed. 
Thanks Jim!


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

How many hives do you have? IIRC you have more than 1.
Although 500 yards is not far for a bee, they could very well be someone else's bees or a wild colony. 
My bees show up at one of our birdbaths regularly so I moved a new birdbath to about 15' from their hive. They rarely use it. Silly bees...
Once they know of a good source, I believe that they will continue using it which is why they go to the original bird bath. I've even put lemon grass oil on the new one. Some use it but the rest??? Not so much.

If you can check the pool to get some numbers, then move your hives and check again in a few days. If the numbers are the same, then they're not your bees.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Yea, i think i can put at my father in laws, just not going to be near as convenient & going to have to go complete solar for the fence. Hes bout half hour away, not near as convenient as my back yard.
> & i wouldnt be able to drive to the hive site, up on a hill.
> 
> So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


Bummer newbeek,
yes you will have a new place, I have 4 right now with one more next year.
farthest one is a 4 hour drive so really it is doable.
try to look for something closer, I knocked on doors bout 1 in 4 seem to be agreeable, when we moved and my house was for sale.

the only other thing I can think of is a watering device that would drip water on the bottom board, in a corner.
If you used the same "salt water" the bees would have a wet spot in the hive and may not need to go outside the hive at all for water.
A cutout with a pan and sponge comes to mind with a 2 liter pop bottle, with small hole, to prevent vapor lock a hole in the up end of the bottle as well.

Really it would come down to the time it takes to fuss with water VRS the time it takes to drive out to a more distant site.

Likely water needs and pool contention fade for winter, so I would keep them in your yard to monitor for winter and in spring when lightest move them.
Gives you till then to find a place.
tell her you will move them out in the spring, sorry for the inconvenience. and start Plan B

try to look at the "bright" side, maybe the new place allows more hives, than the HOA 2 or 3.

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah; there are many ways to arrange a drinking spot for the bees.
People do it successfully.
Spring is the best time to set it up and train the bees to it (some salt in the water; old frame next to the water to draw the bees initially; etc).


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Well. That's lousy. 
I think I agree that it would be worth a shot trying to water them somehow. Maybe see if the neighbor would be OK with trying that before moving them? I only had production hives in my yard one year and while no one ever complained, I also didn't make the mistake of talking to my neighbors. 

I think that a lot of the people who are saying "they might not be your bees" are probably half-way joking. But lets be honest... honey bees are not naturally as densely populated as they are in a managed apiary. One feral hive within water hauling distance isn't probably going to overwhelm a pool. But throw 5-25 colonies 500 yards from a good water source and we can all do the math. The dogs might be snapping at the bees and biting them, thus getting stung. When I had bees at the house I always said that I would move them "that night" if a neighbor ever complained. Tough to do if it's June or July. But moving them in March probably isn't a big deal. I did have an apiary where the landowner also had a (not salt water) pool. They were a minor pain and I explained that they might be able to make it better with a water source closer to the hives. So he put a breadpan out with some floating stuff in it and I never heard him complain again. But I don't know if that fixed his problem or not. How old are the neighbors? They going to make it through another PA winter?


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Lol yea, unfortunately their gonna be around for a while, prob only early 50s. 
I did have a water source down back made out of a cut in half tote with grass & had thrown a chunk of salt block in it (apparently not enough) 
The dogs i call bs on...unless their running round back of MY yard (which has been known to happen) then rightfully so. 
I was remembering last night my 1st encounter with this neighbor this spring when i had 1 hive & i remember her outlook not being so positive so im leaning toward alot of her complaints being exaggerated but cant be dissproved. 
Im sure they are "my" bees shes seeing but she also described them "swarming" above her pool, again i call bs, i think she looks out above my hive on a nice day & sees orientation flights like earlier this week & sees a cloud of bees & got scared. I dont see them orientating/swarming above her pool if they already know where it is. 
But regardless. Explains why they never wave when driving past 😂 

I think ill do as others have suggested & wait until spring to move, itll give me time to secure a new site & mostly just time, too much going on with life right now to move my whole setup


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Newbeek2021 said:


> I think ill do as others have suggested & wait until spring to move, itll give me time to secure a new site & mostly just time, too much going on with life right now to move my whole setup


Out of sight - out of mind.
It works.

Scout out 2-3 sites and try to secure them meanwhile.
Like I got my backyard site (which draws complaints - which I rebuffed so far); but also a variety of other sites - seven in total.
The farthest site is about 15 minute drive one way.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

My dog can't get within fifty feet of my hives without a guard bee or three coming out to greet her. It probably doesn't help that she is black and white in about the same proportion as a skunk, although bigger.
As far as our cats are concerned, the bees don't sting them since they learned the hard way to not try to play with them.

Alex


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


I am surprised you got pass the HOA part 😁 I would wait to move them in the early Spring, before they fill the pool. A lot lighter, and if any colonies don't survive Winter, one less to move?


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> and if any colonies don't survive Winter, one less to move?


I actually hadnt thought of that, as obvious as it seems. Good point!
As far as the HAO its pretty vague, allegedly it was developed years ago for the purpose of circumventing a township ordinence with public sewer or something the story goes. 
We pay $100 for "road maintenance" & other than that it said no livestock, we did get a pre approval letter from the HOA president we would be allowed chickens. That was pre beek interest & i still dont have chickens lol but other than that its a very loose HOA


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It helps to have a water source that is more attractive than the pool.




__





Bees and Water


Bees and Water. Things bees find attractive in a water source.




bushfarms.com


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

You may have hit on this somewhere, but I'm going to make a feeder with salt water, or several. Then I'm going to humbly ask my neighbor if we can try this to keep them out of her pool. At this point she may be hyper-aware and one bee may send her into spasms, but she seems reasonable enough.

I'm probably going to put this feeder opposite the direction to her pool.

In the end, it's like you say. You wouldn't want her bees in your pool. I get it, but if it's taken a season to get her over there, perhaps there's a compromise.

edit: Dear diary, today I posted a suggestion taking 3 paragraphs and when I hit submit, Mr Bush had beaten me to it with one sentence and documentation. I have arrived.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Bummer Newbeek, but your stress level will be better off if you move them. J


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I think they go to swimming pools around here to be honest, the chlorine probably weakens the colonies to some extent.

I've tried to give them supplemental water, and they live not more than 1/10th of a mile from a stream, and yet they still go for swimming pools.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

joebeewhisperer said:


> I'm probably going to put this feeder opposite the direction to her pool.


You may have better luck putting it between your hives and her pool. Intercept the bees before they even reach the secondary water source. (One opposite wouldn't hurt either.)


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

closer the better. distance matters, if they have to choose 100 feet one way or 100 feet the other the pool will still get some trips. If mine I would drip it on the bottom board, be the very closest.

One of my mentees uses chicken waterers right next to the hive like touching.
however he has no real good water supplies near his bees, also adds some salt.

GG


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I found that my water is used heavily in the spring, but gets ignored as the season goes on.

I could try adding salt, maybe? How much salt do I put in there, like enough for it to taste slightly salty?


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

joebeewhisperer said:


> You may have hit on this somewhere, but I'm going to make a feeder with salt water, or several. Then I'm going to humbly ask my neighbor if we can try this to keep them out of her pool. At this point she may be hyper-aware and one bee may send her into spasms, but she seems reasonable enough.
> 
> I'm probably going to put this feeder opposite the direction to her pool.
> 
> ...


I use chicken waterers for my bees, 4 hives 2 waterers about 100 yards apart. Tractor Supply about $40 for 5 gallon size - fill drinking saucer with twigs corks potting soil gravel - my neighbor is about 150 yards away and the waterers are on opposite side. He gets some bees in his green house and garden but he considers that a bonus!



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farm-tuff-top-fill-poultry-and-game-bird-waterer-5-gal?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Alto Beek said:


> Tractor Supply about $40 for 5 gallon size


All the while regular, food grade 5 gallon buckets work just the same (to be had for free or so about).
Next time save the $40.
Just saying...


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

GregV said:


> All the while regular, food grade 5 gallon buckets work just the same (to be had for free or so about).
> Next time save the $40.
> Just saying...


Oh but so gauche


----------



## piperjim (Apr 26, 2014)

I had a somewhat similar problem several years ago. My bees were drowning in my dog's water bucket, and not using the other water source I had provided for them. Somewhere on the internet I found some info on "training" your bees to avoid certain water sources by adding very small amounts of vinegar to the water. I tried it, it was a very, very small amount, like just a teaspoon in the 5 gallon bucket I used for the dog water. The vinegar was enough to turn the bees off the dog's water and they started to use their own water source. 

I'm not suggesting you sneak over there some night and dump 5 gallons of vinegar in your neighbor's pool, just sharing my experience. It worked for me. 

I always wonder how urban beeks make it keeping bees in town? I have a friend who lives on a 0.25 ac lot in town and has 4 hives in his back yard. His bees have swarmed and stopped on his next door neighbor's house. She called him and invited him to come get his bees, not really complaining, but she wasn't happy. He retrieved 'em. He gave her a jar of honey. Everything was OK and he still has the hives in his backyard. And, you get complaints from somebody 500 yards away.....go figure.


----------



## Bane (Apr 15, 2019)

get new neighbors


----------



## Akovia (Aug 3, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Yea, i think i can put at my father in laws, just not going to be near as convenient & going to have to go complete solar for the fence. Hes bout half hour away, not near as convenient as my back yard.
> & i wouldnt be able to drive to the hive site, up on a hill.
> 
> So guess the next question is whens the best time to completely move an apiary? Late in the season now but sure would be worse trying it in the snow.


My apiary is :30 away from my home, at a recreational property we own. we go frequently to play so no big deal, but I can see how it could be more problematic for others. Perhaps your FiL wants to learn a bit about bees and could pitch in with some simple chores?
My bee yard is solar electric fenced, here in rainy W. Oregon and has never failed to perform.

Finally, and maybe best kept out of conversation with your neighbor, dogs enjoy nothing more than snapping at and eating bees. Loads of good protein.


----------



## thesecurityeagle (Jun 21, 2016)

See if you can get them to let you sugar the bees. Put some powdered sugar on the bees at your neighbors house and then go check the landing boards of your hives. If they show up looking sugared then they are yours. If not well, still move your hives to maintain the peace. Make sure they know you going to move them but those are not your bees. Next year check the pool if they let you and see how many bees are there. Dont give them any more free anything.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I have 4 ponds in various sizes. The bees' favorite has a nice patch of curly string algae on the bottom waterfall shelf. So far none of my neighbors have pools, and if they get one, well I've been here for 20 years, but so far, that patch of algae is my bees favorite. And my pup that snaps at bees, isn't anymore. He was in the pond area for 12 hours yesterday, I wonder how he learned. He didn't swell up.


----------



## mmctoday (Nov 7, 2019)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
> Well....
> hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung.
> (I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
> ...


I have a salt pool and a hive and my neighbors have a salt pool. Both open year round, at first my neighbor said the bees were attracted to their pool and we did rescue quite a few from ours. I put in a bee pond, nothing elaborate but it has miniature pond lilies, is a little murky but not slimy, it has plenty of landing spots in addition to the lily pads. I also have a dog watering dish that refills automatically, the bowl is filled with stones. It has taken 6-8 months but the only bees that go in the pool now are walking on the pavers and I asume they have been put out of the hive and we occasionally see drones. 
Not sure if it is colony knowledge or what but the healthy honey bees do not go into the pool. With your neighbors pool closed for some months maybe you can amp up your water sources and assure they are in their flight path. 
Good luck


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I converted my pool to salt water and bees are constantly falling in to the pool. I decided to move the bees before next season.


----------



## mktlne (Jun 10, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
> Well....
> hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung.
> (I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
> ...


Try an ad on Craigslist for property to keep bees
Trade honey for use, works here in Texas


----------



## amandabee (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, I made a winter cover of folded tin and 20mm foam, very snug, highly successful, all good, to stay on all year. Then ants moved in under cover, also all good, until they start eating my foam.I try to keep hive chemical free as possible, and especially things that aren't highly volatile with fumes that can permeate into wood and wax, so unwilling to put ant poison there, and many products degrade foam. My solution? It solves ants and drinking water.

I've got and IBC (International Bulk container aka Impressively Big Cube), the big meter cubed translucent plastic ones in the square cages that can stack onto each other. The plastic part removed and cut in half will be buried into the ground as a pond, top level with soil. On concrete blocks I'm going to put my hive, a few cms from the edge. Gold fish in it or tiny minnows to keep down mozzie larvae and create nutrient rich biology, and duckweed and hardy water lilies. Water will keep ants and many predators out. In the corner, I can access it from two sides and even put another stepper in on the other side if required- it should be very little inconvenience. The bees will land on the duckweed and water lilies to access good biologically and nutritionally rich water. The chooks can't get enough duckweed (azolla sp.), it fixes atomospheric nitrogen, phosphorous from fish poo and is high protein (chooks never bother bees, they are a happy partnership). Can dehydrate duckweed in the summer to add to winter chook mashes. I over winter my 'seed' azolla in the greenhosue, or in the house. Or can use as good mulch or compost additive to grow bee plants. Any pests that ejected out the bottom blueboards will get munched down by fish. In winter I grow Hippuris or winter hardy plant, or in colder climates could put a hard cover over it with just a bit of floating cork and gutterguard plastic. Lucky me, I don't get under -5 deg C here (41 deg F) . Is it awesome, stupid or a bit crazy? I think I like it.

On a side note, it was a rainy cold day, I looked at beehive, where bees were clustiering in the entrances ( 1 inch holes with baffle poratls behind). I wondered if they were guard bees or what- it was night time, and they were drinking the water. so now I use a syringe with a 3% seaweed solution to put a few drops in the entrances often, esp when they can't fly out, etc


----------



## Yangendahl (Sep 23, 2021)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
> Well....
> hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung.
> (I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
> ...


I have a couple of bird baths 100-200' from my apiary. The bees tend to drink there before foraging farther afield. I used light sugar syrup to get them to notice when I first installed them.


----------



## amandabee (Jul 17, 2021)

*Yangendahl*
Good logical thinking there. If you have bees "trained' it's a good opportunity to put some minerals in there too- studys have shown bees do well on seaweed (as do most life forms. Most modern human 1st world diseases are associated with mineral deficiency..), and other work has shown bees go for potassium, calcium, magnesium, all at different times of the year. In areas with poorer soils, or in areas of high agriculture, where the emphasis is on NPK, trace minerals are often an afterthought, but a good agronomist will build luxury levels of balanced traces, which is then represented in nectar and pollen nutrition. We can compensate closer to home by adding a tiny bit of whatever you've got- pond water, seaweed, a pinch of gypsum or lime or potassium sulphate (go lightly and mix it up if using mineral salts. Seaweed is balanced.) Not necessary but if you have inclination I think it is constructive and kind. (Speaking as qual. naturopath, horticulturist, studying biology currently)


----------



## Jonathang (Dec 15, 2020)

I think you need to look into this further. I keep African bees and i have hives on properties where the owners have swimming pools. Bees do not collect large quantities of water unless the hives are too hot and the water will be used for cooling. They will always go to the nearest source so make some cool clean slightly chlorinated mineralised water available. Place some porous stones for them to land on in the shade. They should use this in preference to the pool. Obviously you need to shade your hives when its very hot and sunny. Africa bees will vanquish any animal they find offensive. That means any dog treated with a pesticide to prevent ticks and fleas will be chased off and stung if they feel threatened. An animal that smells to you will be extremely offensive to them. The only safe treatments for dogs that will be in close proximity to bees is bravecto and the animal should be washed well with unscented soap. I think you can resolve the problem with you neighbour but it will take some work and offer to help with the bravecto as it does not come cheap. In Africa our bees are extremely defensive and this means we must take great care in how we treat them or they can actually kill pets and people. We only work our hives during the night. The bees do not fly in the dark and this makes it much safer. We use lots of cool smoke. I use only special built top bar hives which keep the bees cool and happy. We have a saying here hot bees are hot bees. Remember bees have an incredibly good sense of smell and we find most incidents here are caused by a reaction to the use of chemicals that the bees find offensive. All the spot on products for pets are very bad especially any products containing fipronol. Any dog dips or baths are really bad. Don't give up.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

500 yards is far enough from your neighbors imo. How can anyone 'know' they are your bees with any certainty? Bees fly far and away, those drinking from her pool could be coming from anywhere, including other beekeepers in the area that are perhaps more protected from view and criticism from neighbors. For all your neighbor knows she may have a beekeeper right next door or right across the road...jus sayin'. Your bees may not be the problem, it could be another beeks.

If you're not breaking any laws or ordinances, I'd keep your bees in your own backyard (build a privacy fence). Good luck to you, your bees and your neighbors.

"Stop blaming yourself, just blame yourself once and move on" - Homer Simpson


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

GregV said:


> All the while regular, food grade 5 gallon buckets work just the same (to be had for free or so about).
> Next time save the $40.
> Just saying...


 We used to buy used empty pickle buckets for 50 cents at Firehouse Subs.

Alex


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

drummerboy said:


> 500 yards is far enough from your neighbors imo. How can anyone 'know' they are your bees with any certainty? Bees fly far and away, those drinking from her pool could be coming from anywhere, including other beekeepers in the area that are perhaps more protected from view and criticism from neighbors. For all your neighbor knows she may have a beekeeper right next door or right across the road...jus sayin'. Your bees may not be the problem, it could be another beeks.


I know sometimes we say it jokingly... "those can't be my bees"... but I hope no one is actually saying this kind of thing to their neighbors and giving other beekeepers a bad name. I mean... they're his bees (at least in part). If it's a bunch of dog poop in your yard and you don't have dogs, would you accept your neighbor who has four dogs telling you it was probably coyotes?

If 500 yards far enough when you've got little critters that will fly 3500?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

jwcarlson said:


> If it's a bunch of dog poop in your yard and you don't have dogs, would you accept your neighbor who has four dogs telling you it was probably coyotes?


I sure would, and then hang the dead "coyote" carcass on the fence!😀😃😄😆😅😂🤣🤣
But then again I am that kind of special


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

There is a swimming pool about 400' (120m) from my bees. I got one of the little $10 kiddie wading pools from Walmart that was the same shade of blue as the swimming pool and I placed in on the beeline from my hives to the pool at about the 200' (60m) distance. My bees have to overfly it on the way to the swimming pool. I put a few large rocks in it and the lawn sprinklers keep it filled. I cut a hole in the side so that the water doesn't get deeper than about 2 to 3 inches. It seems to have taken care of most of the problem. The neighbor saw bee traffic flying from my hives to the wading pool so he is satisfied that any other bees he sees at his pool came from somewhere else.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

amandabee said:


> *Yangendahl*
> Good logical thinking there. If you have bees "trained' it's a good opportunity to put some minerals in there too- studys have shown bees do well on seaweed (as do most life forms. Most modern human 1st world diseases are associated with mineral deficiency..), and other work has shown bees go for potassium, calcium, magnesium, all at different times of the year. In areas with poorer soils, or in areas of high agriculture, where the emphasis is on NPK, trace minerals are often an afterthought, but a good agronomist will build luxury levels of balanced traces, which is then represented in nectar and pollen nutrition. We can compensate closer to home by adding a tiny bit of whatever you've got- pond water, seaweed, a pinch of gypsum or lime or potassium sulphate (go lightly and mix it up if using mineral salts. Seaweed is balanced.) Not necessary but if you have inclination I think it is constructive and kind. (Speaking as qual. naturopath, horticulturist, studying biology currently)


Mine are big fans of compost pile water. I don't know why.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Gypsi said:


> Mine are big fans of compost pile water. I don't know why.


Butterflies and moths will drink or probe nasty stuff like dog poop for the salt and minerals. It's kind of like we humans who eat everything from fine chocolates to fermented fish.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Xin Loi....


----------



## b33keeper (Aug 9, 2021)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
> Well....
> hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung.
> (I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
> ...


You need to investigate the issue further, because you will probably find that yellow jackets, which nest in the ground and attack dogs that wander near the nest, are the culprit. They love to congregate near swimming pools as well, hoping for soda cans or cups to drink from, and which honeybees don't find interesting. Since that is a whole different species, it should let you off the hook. Furthermore, you can set out some sugar water for them and follow them home to locate the nest for the lady. She needs to turn her attention away from you and your bees and toward the yellow jacket nest that needs eradication. I live on the border of two communities and have two HOAs to deal with, and close neighbors. My northern bees don't make me any problems, even when they have swarmed. But down at the pool there are lots and lots of yellow jackets that people are calling bees.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

I never did look personally, just took her word for it


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

I was also wondering if it was yellow jackets/wasps. I see some of these along with my bees in my pond in my yard. 

I have trained my bees by giving them warm water, and sometimes putting a spoon of honey on a board floating in the pond. It seems to work now.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes indeed, I cannot count how many times I've gotten complaint calls from folks who mistake yellowjackets for honeybees. At least now days I have them send me a pic B4 I make the trip. 

Yellowjackets are one of natures terrorist insects and will collectively kill a bee colony if left to do so. ....so we regularly destroy their nests whenever found.


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

I wonder if the blue color of the pool has any attraction. They see in different spectrums than we do.
If you can get them onto a water source early in the year, they'll hopefully continue to use it. My bees found our bird bath about 150' from the hive. So being the conscientious beekeeper that I try to be, I moved a bird bath within 8' of the hive. Do they use it? Nope... Off to the other bird bath.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

bakerjw said:


> I wonder if the blue color of the pool has any attraction


The color by itself when NOT associated with any attraction (nectar/pollen/honey/water/home colony/etc) means nothing.


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

You missed my point. 
2 water sources side by side with the same water in each. One natural concrete and the other light blue like a swimming pool. Would the bees have a preference?


----------



## xMinus1 (May 3, 2019)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So just now the neighbor was out, took over a pretty/dressed up jar of honey, didnt get two words out of my mouth & she says:
> Well....
> hey i hate to be a pain but can you do something with your bees, they swarm the pool daily & its so bad somedays the kids cant swim & the dogs keep getting stung.
> (I dont believe that about the dogs, unless their in the beehives them bees arent gonna chase down a dog at the neighbors.
> ...


Sorry for the late comment but I just got out of a bee club meeting and one of the members said that he used a boardman feeder filled with water and it solved the problem. good luck.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

bakerjw said:


> You missed my point.
> 2 water sources side by side with the same water in each. One natural concrete and the other light blue like a swimming pool. Would the bees have a preference?


They will take the one where the water is better for them due to the smell, minerals contained, etc.
Not the coloring.

As if you suggest put out two buckets with honey - one blue, the other grayish (like concrete) - per your logic they will ignore the grayish bucket and will go for the blue (because they like the color so much).

Better yet, put put sugar into the blue bucket and honey into the gray bucket.
They will still ignore the honey and go for the sugar (because they like the color so much).

Back to the point - pool water has sodium. 
That is the real deal and why they like the pool.


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Since the discussion centers around bees and pools....I was wondering how bees tolerate chlorine and such.......


----------



## charliez (Sep 30, 2021)

I would think most people giving water to bees would be using the faucet so they are getting chlorinated water from that. Chlorine will evaporate out of water but it will be replenished when refilled so I would imagine unless it's ridiculously high levels they don't care.


----------



## jigsaw (Jun 10, 2019)

charliez said:


> I would think most people giving water to bees would be using the faucet so they are getting chlorinated water from that. Chlorine will evaporate out of water but it will be replenished when refilled so I would imagine unless it's ridiculously high levels they don't care.


There is chlorine in my water? How did it get there?


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

jigsaw said:


> There is chlorine in my water? How did it get there?


If you're on a municipal system, you likely have small amounts of chlorine in your water (which is way better than bacteria). Probably not detectable -- certainly much less than a pool's concentration levels.


----------



## jigsaw (Jun 10, 2019)

ShelleyStuart said:


> If you're on a municipal system, you likely have small amounts of chlorine in your water (which is way better than bacteria). Probably not detectable -- certainly much less than a pool's concentration levels.


Ah. We call that city water. Doesn't apply to me.


----------

